# Jake the babysitter



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great shot. Nothing like a GSD to watch over a family. I think your grandaughter is in some pretty good paws there.


----------



## JennB (Jan 19, 2008)

What an angel! That baby girl has a friend for life.:bigangel:


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww  now those are precious


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jake looks like a great babysitter. Love the sitting in the rocking chair watching over the baby.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwww, now that's cute looks like the baby found a forever friend








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure wouldn't mind having that dog to watch over me. Lucky little girl


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

That is adorable. Has anyone dared to tell Jake he's not the daddy? hee hee

Angie


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwww now thats too cute!!!

forever friends!

Debbie & mason


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nothing like your own personal guard dog. Great pictures.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Aww good boy Jake. That little girl has a friend for life.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This picture shows exactly why I like GSD and most dogs,in general!.


----------

